# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Diet Pepsi dropping aspartame

## Sage

*Diet Pepsi dropping aspartame on customer concerns*

NEW YORK (AP)  PepsiCo says it's dropping aspartame from Diet Pepsi in response to customer feedback and replacing it with sucralose, another artificial sweetener commonly known as Splenda.
The decision to swap sweeteners comes as Americans keep turning away from popular diet sodas. Competitor Coca-Cola said this week that sales volume for Diet Coke, which also uses aspartame, fell 5 percent in North America in the first three months of the year.

Executives at Coke and Pepsi blame the declines on perceptions that aspartame isn't safe. That's even though the Food and Drug Administration says aspartame, best known by the brand names Equal and NutraSweet, is "one of the most exhaustively studied substances in the human food supply, with more than 100 studies supporting its safety."

John Sicher, publisher of industry tracker Beverage Digest, noted that attitudes about aspartame can be very negative. Using an online tool called Topsy that measures Twitter sentiment on a scale of 0 to 100, he noted "aspartame" got a 22 ranking, below a 38 ranking for "Congress."
http://apnews.myway.com/article/2015...9aa7a838a.html

Unsafe? No shit. That stuff gives me a headache. But I like Splenda. 
 Coke will have aspartame and Pepsi will have Splenda. Battle lines are drawn.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Don't do diet sodas because of the aspartame. Stuff leaves a nasty taste in your mouth. I do use Stevia.

----------


## East of the Beast

What does Doctor Oz say?

----------


## HoneyBee

I went back to drinking just regular Dr. Pepper. I drink them infrequently so no need to go diet.

----------


## East of the Beast

I'm a Lipton Green Tea drinker myself.

----------


## HoneyBee

That is my husbands fav too. I drink mostly coffee and water. I love iced coffee in the summer.

----------


## michaelr

Mc Donald's, because they lost so much money they are closing 900 locations because they serve shit that resembles food, but isn't was forced to change their habits. Hence their new menu. Now, Pepsi is getting rid of aspartame. If it looks like a win, it feels like a win, then it probably is. People are catching on to all this poison that passes as food stuffs to many. Good!! Check this out, it's probably allot to do with the alternative media, and the folks many on this board call conspiracy theorists!

----------

fyrenza (04-24-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> *Diet Pepsi dropping aspartame on customer concerns*
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — PepsiCo says it's dropping aspartame from Diet Pepsi in response to customer feedback and replacing it with sucralose, another artificial sweetener commonly known as Splenda.
> The decision to swap sweeteners comes as Americans keep turning away from popular diet sodas. Competitor Coca-Cola said this week that sales volume for Diet Coke, which also uses aspartame, fell 5 percent in North America in the first three months of the year.
> 
> Executives at Coke and Pepsi blame the declines on perceptions that aspartame isn't safe. That's even though the Food and Drug Administration says aspartame, best known by the brand names Equal and NutraSweet, is "one of the most exhaustively studied substances in the human food supply, with more than 100 studies supporting its safety."
> 
> John Sicher, publisher of industry tracker Beverage Digest, noted that attitudes about aspartame can be very negative. Using an online tool called Topsy that measures Twitter sentiment on a scale of 0 to 100, he noted "aspartame" got a 22 ranking, below a 38 ranking for "Congress."
> http://apnews.myway.com/article/2015...9aa7a838a.html
> ...


Twitter sentiment!  We're taking advice from twitter!!!!  Surely this nation has gone insane.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> That is my husbands fav too. I drink mostly coffee and water. I love iced coffee in the summer.


I, like you drink mainly coffee and water. I do keep an 8 pack of the small bottles of Coke in the house and have one once in a great while. When I do have a Coke it is only a half a bottle and the rest goes in the refrigerator for another day.

----------

HoneyBee (04-24-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Mc Donald's, because they lost so much money they are closing 900 locations because they serve shit that resembles food, but isn't was forced to change their habits. Hence their new menu. Now, Pepsi is getting rid of aspartame. If it looks like a win, it feels like a win, then it probably is. People are catching on to all this poison that passes as food stuffs to many. Good!! Check this out, it's probably allot to do with the alternative media, and the folks many on this board call conspiracy theorists!



The best hamburger in the world is a Five Guys bacon cheeseburger.

----------


## East of the Beast

> The best hamburger in the world is a Five Guys bacon cheeseburger.


With that big ol' honkin' bag of greasy taters...yum!

----------


## Rudy2D

> The best hamburger in the world is a Five Guys bacon cheeseburger.


Agreed.   :Smile:

----------


## fyrenza

a-HEM!

THE best tasting hamburgers in the world are Wendy's _New_-Fashioned ones!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Twitter sentiment!  We're taking advice from twitter!!!!  Surely this nation has gone insane.


Been insane.  Remember, we banned cyclamates on the skimpiest of suspect clinical evidence...and out of that came the use of saccharine, which WAS linked to bladder cancer.

Twatter and Faceplant just show us our simpleness and insanity as a mirror would.

----------

